# Battery Warning Light ... Fiat Duacato 2.8JTD ...Swift Konti



## pwilmo (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi there people 

Sunny weather inspired me to ready my van, low and behold van battery dead!. 
I have periodically checked during the winter months for damp, leisure and vehicle battery levels etc. 
The vehicle battery showed only 7.5 on the habitation panel readout, van step wouldn't even slide out and a gentle ticking was coming from the engine... alarm with not enough power? 
A 30min charge put the battery up to 13 and hey presto all systems GO. The engine fired immediately and step operational. 
However, a battery warning light remains lit on the dashboard even when the engine is raced. Everything else is in working order but I suspect the battery may not be charging properly. 
I must confess I may have crossed a connection when putting on the charger leads. 
Can you please help me.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

not sure but may have to re-polarise alternator

but bump anyway

joe


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

With only 7.5 volts on the engine battery it will be at the end of its life. It would be best to change it as i doubt if i will hold any charge for long or it will fail after a short time when you don't want it to. If the red light remains on once the battery has been changed it could be the little wire going to the alternator it may have burnt off or corroded. This supplies 12 volt to the alternator to start the charge process.

steve & ann. --------- teensvan


----------



## pwilmo (Nov 7, 2007)

Thank you for your advice everybody. 
It's great to have folks to talk to, otherwise I imagine all sorts of expensive repairs. 
At worst, a new battery won't be so bad, can an ordinary tyre/battery garage fit them -there's an awful lot of electrics attached on the top? or does it need motor home expertise.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Part of your current problem will be that a 30 minute charge will not have recharged the battery fully. With a normal charger I would expect to leave it on for at least 24 hours.

Any battery supplier should be able to change it for you.

JohnW


----------



## pwilmo (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi every one 

Just a quick update, firstly, thank you all for your speedy replies and help. 
I admitted defeat with my non existent knowledge of auto-elec-trickery. 
Off I scooted to a local auto electrician (wad of bank notes in hand ready!). After a rub of the chin and a few PPhhraaws, it was diagnosed that my alternator configuration was the worst and most expensive. It would take a couple of days to dismantle, order part and fix. Oh dear thought I. 
But first a check on the fuses on the battery top. Lo and behold ... YIPEE !!! the large alternator 150? AMP fuse was shot, frazzled. 
Job done: cost was £35 total; expensive fuse eh? 
Alternator warning light off, all back to as was. 
A long story but hope you enjoy.


----------

